# Keys2Cognition Profile (Part 2)



## CherryBl0550m (Aug 7, 2014)

*Sixteen Patterns*
Jung observed that everyone has potential access to all eight cognitive processes but that we each prefer one as dominant — playing a lead role — with a second process playing a support role. Your two preferred cognitive processes allow you to do information gathering and decision making, introverting and extraverting. Maybe you prefer introverted Intuiting in a lead role with extraverted Feeling in a support role, or maybe you prefer extraverted Sensing in a lead role with introverted Thinking in a support role. Or maybe you prefer some other pairing. These pairings tap into sixteen possible patterns which are often represented using a 4-letter code. Here are the sixteen type patterns and the preferred cognitive processes associated with each:



> *Type	Lead Process	Support Process*
> *ESTP* extraverted Sensing	introverted Thinking
> *ISTP* introverted Thinking	extraverted Sensing
> *ESFP* extraverted Sensing	introverted Feeling
> ...


*Validity and Reliability of Results*
As of October 2005, over 3000 people have taken this cognitive assessment. There are many ways to validate an assessment. A common statistical method called factor analysis confirms there are eight distinct cognitive categories (all items in the assessment that tap into the same cognitive process have a correlation of at least r=0.2 and most have r=0.4 to r=0.6.) Furthermore, people who have taken this assessment and reported their 4-letter type code have received results that matched their type code 75% to 80% of the time. This is excellent performance since the reported type may be inaccurate even when "validated" or from a professional assessment. Even when the type code does not exactly match, the temperament result matches over 95% of the time. Thus, you can consider your results here as valid as those from any professionally developed assessment.

*Further Exploration*
What if the 4-letter code reported here is different from what you expected? Say your type code result here is ESTP and the type you are familiar with for yourself is INTJ. Even though the type codes look quite different, you may have rated the cognitive processes for these two types rather closely. Also, keep in mind the cognitive profile is based on your responses. Continuing with the example, if you didn't think of yourself as an ESTP, then you would want to explore why you rated highly a phrase such as "freely follow your gut instincts and exciting physical impulses as they come up." This phrase clearly does not fit with the INTJ type pattern. Please visit www.bestfittype.com for more information and exploration. You may also be interested in "8 Keys to Self-Leadership" by Dario Nardi.


----------

